#  > قوانین سایت >  > معرفی تجهیزات تعمیرگاهی >  >  راهنمایی جهت خرید منبع تغذیه برای تعمییرات لپ تاپ

## jaberaghidat

سلام دوستان عزیز

می خوام یک منبع تغذیه خرید کنم برای تعمییرات لپ تاپ

به نظرتون چه مارکی و چه مدلی خرید کنم ؟ که فردا آمپر کم نیارم

چون لپ تاپ های گیمینگ امروزی بیشترشون آداپتور هاشون 6 آمپر هست و منابع تغذیه هایی که توی بازار هست 5 آمپر

توی انجمن جستجو کردم هرکی راهنمایی خرید خواسته بود پیشنهاد ساخت بهش داده بودن کاربرا

من می خوام یه دونه آماده بخرم حالا از نظر مارک و .... نمی دونم چی بگیرم که توی بازار باشه آمپر هم کم نیارم و سیستم های حفاظتی هم داشته باشه

اگه تلفنی یا سایتی هم میشناسین برای خرید معرفی کنید
سایت امیر آی سی هم چند روزه تعطیله

----------

*bahramikhah*,*behrooz40328*

----------


## تبلیغات انجمن



----------


## chonglong

> سلام دوستان عزیز
> 
> می خوام یک منبع تغذیه خرید کنم برای تعمییرات لپ تاپ
> 
> به نظرتون چه مارکی و چه مدلی خرید کنم ؟ که فردا آمپر کم نیارم
> 
> چون لپ تاپ های گیمینگ امروزی بیشترشون آداپتور هاشون 6 آمپر هست و منابع تغذیه هایی که توی بازار هست 5 آمپر
> 
> توی انجمن جستجو کردم هرکی راهنمایی خرید خواسته بود پیشنهاد ساخت بهش داده بودن کاربرا
> ...


بیشتر تعمیرکارها در حد 30 ولت 5 آمپر دارن

----------

*bahramikhah*

----------


## chonglong

همشون ساخت چین.. فرق خاصی ندارن

----------

*bahramikhah*

----------


## jaberaghidat

بله درسته ساخت چین هستن ولی راهنمایی می خواستم الان ! و آدرس خرید

----------

*bahramikhah*

----------


## chonglong

> بله درسته ساخت چین هستن ولی راهنمایی می خواستم الان ! و آدرس خرید


حضوری میخوای بخری یا اینترنتی؟! کدام شهری؟!

----------


## jaberaghidat

اینترنتی دوست عزیز
از جنوب استان فارس

----------


## chonglong

> اینترنتی دوست عزیز
> از جنوب استان فارس


واسه اطمینان خوب دیجی کالا که هس و خودت میشناسی... راحت بی دردسر... غیر اون تو نت خیلی هس..  کافیه سرچ بزنی.. خود فروشگاه های انجمن irantk هم که هستن.. شما از هر جا بخوای بخری باید قبلش تماس تلفنی بگیری و استعلام بگیری.. بعدش در خرید به نماد اعتماد الکترونیکی هم دقت کن

----------


## sunboys

شما همون ۳۰ ولت ۵ امپر بگیرید کفایت میکنه موادر خاصی هستند که ۶ آمپر نیاز داشته باشند 
اگر باتری خالی باشه ۶ امپر میکشه 
اما کم پیش میاد ۶ امپر کامل نیاز داشته باشی
اگر منبع تغذیه ترانسی ایرانی بگیرید که خیل عالی میشه
مدلهای سوئیچینگ به نسبت کیفیت پائینتری دارند

----------

*behnamp65*,*jaberaghidat*,*Musa_ayden*

----------


## Safai

دوستان سلام
نظرتون در مورد این مدل ایرانی چیه؟ 

https://www.digikala.com/product/dkp-5156858

ظاهرا طراحی مدرنی داره؛ قسمت خطی در مرحله انتهایی استفاده شده. ترکیب سوییچینگ و خطی (ترانسی) محسوب میشه.

----------

*behnamp65*

----------


## behnamp65

*سلام. با اجازه اساتید محترم.

من به شما     منبع تغذیه مستقیم آداک مدل PS-405U2   پیشنهاد میکنم
40 ولت 5آمپر واقعی
خروجی مجزا 12ولت 1آمپر
خروجی مجزا 5ولت 1آمپر
خروجی USB مجزا 2آمپر
تثبیت ولتاژ در مقدار دخواه
هشدار اضافه جریان تنطیمی
و......

سپاس
*KPJoLij2QQ406ym5.jpg

----------

*aryamon*,*ghmb*,*mohasalman*

----------


## Safai

عرض ادب
سپاس فراوان 




> *سلام. با اجازه اساتید محترم.
> 
> من به شما     منبع تغذیه مستقیم آداک مدل PS-405U2   پیشنهاد میکنم
> 40 ولت 5آمپر واقعی
> خروجی مجزا 12ولت 1آمپر
> خروجی مجزا 5ولت 1آمپر
> خروجی USB مجزا 2آمپر
> تثبیت ولتاژ در مقدار دخواه
> هشدار اضافه جریان تنطیمی
> ...

----------


## تبلیغات انجمن



----------

